# H: High Elves W: Tyranids / £££



## Hive_Mind (Jul 24, 2014)

Hello everyone, here i have a quite large High Elf Army for either a cash sale or a trade for Tyranids....

Here's what i have available:

5 Mages ( two oop Teclis models)
2 Princes on Griffons
Dragon Mage
Seahelm (Seaguard Hero)

35 Seaguard / full command
35 Spearman / full command
20 Plastic Reavers / full command
Kings Of War 10 man Scout Patrol

50 Swordmasters /full command
White Lion Chariot
Partially built Skycutter Chariot
Bolt Thrower

8th Edition BRB
8th Edition High Elf Army Book

The Condition of this army is mainly Unpainted/basecoated black.

Cash value i'm looking at £220 shipped (Royal Mail 1st Class Signed for)

Or i'd happily trade for Tyranids, i'm starting out so i'm pretty open to anything. 

If your'e interested please get in touch..... (if anyone can tell me how to add photo's, please do)


----------



## Hive_Mind (Jul 24, 2014)

High Elf Army now sold.


----------

